# Concrete Slab price?



## MHMConstruction (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm not bidding - I'm taking bids.

Building about a 2K square foot house - small front and back porch, so I guess 2200 maybe.

What are you folks paying/charging for concrete? Labor/Materials? I'm flying blind!

MHM


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

You can expect $3.25 and up for the slab, including forming, steel, pouring and finish. And that is 4 inches. Footings will vary, we charge $4 a ft plus concrete.


----------



## MHMConstruction (Jan 18, 2007)

are footings included in the slab price, usually?


guess i better ask


----------



## CertifiedFunds (Sep 25, 2007)

I pay 4.05 per sqft for a monolithic house slab. That includes all boards , steel , plastic , and concrete and labor.


----------



## MHMConstruction (Jan 18, 2007)

4.05 is exactly what I was quoted yesterday

Middleburg ain't too far from me


----------



## SteelBuilderOK (Oct 16, 2007)

joasis said:


> You can expect $3.25 and up for the slab, including forming, steel, pouring and finish. And that is 4 inches. Footings will vary, we charge $4 a ft plus concrete.


Just curious since you are fairly close (OKC). Approx what is the cost difference from a slab (48'*48') and a full basement to support a red iron/steel framed house?


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I have had the same thoughts Steel....if I were doing it, I would go with ICF's and then you can calculate the cost as $10 a sq/ft on the walls....and the floor would remain the same. I assume you are doing your steel on piers, like we do, so you will have the added 1 cubic yard of concrete per ten feet of wall, so 20 yards in the footing. 

BTW, welcome to the forum...good to have another erector here. If you decide to explore the basement idea further, give me a call and I will give you the source for the block, or send my son down to do the job.


----------



## SteelBuilderOK (Oct 16, 2007)

joasis said:


> I have had the same thoughts Steel....if I were doing it, I would go with ICF's and then you can calculate the cost as $10 a sq/ft on the walls....and the floor would remain the same. I assume you are doing your steel on piers, like we do, so you will have the added 1 cubic yard of concrete per ten feet of wall, so 20 yards in the footing.
> 
> BTW, welcome to the forum...good to have another erector here. If you decide to explore the basement idea further, give me a call and I will give you the source for the block, or send my son down to do the job.


Honestly this _might_ be my first project. I'm planning on building my house, but haven't decided to take the plunge to do it myself, or hire a GC to get it done faster. 

My wife came up with the steel idea after stumbeling on Kodiak Steel Homes website; and it makes sence, esp here in Tornado alley. They also make it seem like a super sized erector set, that anybody with a wrench & sky track can assemble. Then the idea of adding a full basement vs just a storm celler also came to mind. I just see $ signs flying by.

I came accross another post I saw of yours for your own house (did you get started/finished yet) about GeoThermal. How did your research work out? Do you have OEC, or another Co-op? I'm really wanthing GEO also, as this will be our house forever! I have 5 acres to use, and like you, am all electric! I can't wait to get out of the house we're in now, burning $400+ /mo in elec!


----------



## mbenike (Oct 18, 2007)

You could probably use $250 / cubic yard for labor and material. You will be close with that (if you're using a quality contractor).


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

your prices for concrete-that doesn't include the compacted gravel base or any sitework-right? Do you usually have the site prepared and just need to get the gravel in and compacted before while forming?


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I haven't broken ground yet, My house plans are with the electric co-op to get a look over, since they offer 0% interest on geothermal equipment. As an ICF builder, I like ICF's, but there are other consideration for me...I also do steel, and a compromise is what I am going for.


----------



## DREWALAN3 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello


----------

